# Iron Artist?



## NorticRu (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this. But I've seen a few people posting there are iron artists. 

What is an iron artist? And what makes you one?

ouo; FA is the only place I've ever seen this. It is a furry thing?

Whats your take on people calling them selves iron artists.

It reminds me of Iron chief LOL 

Thoughts FA <3?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 28, 2012)

Hmm to my knowledge, these iron artist thing involves finishing about a hundred artworks as fast as you can. 

This can be a practice to produce art faster while maintaining quality at the same time.

People usually take smaller batches, like five at a time, to avoid being overwhelmed.

I see no harm in this, really.


----------



## NorticRu (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, that's kind of cool. It reminds me of the 24 hour comic thing.

I don't think I'd have the time to do something like that lol. !


----------



## Thaily (Oct 28, 2012)

My thought is that you should learn to use the search function:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-IS-iron-artist?highlight=what+is+iron+artist
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77635-Iron-Artistry?highlight=what+is+iron+artist


----------



## Smelge (Oct 28, 2012)

The way Iron Artist works, is you have a long list of different expressions, pose, descriptions or emotions. The challenge is to fill all of them. usually the artist charges $5 per piece, however with more popular artists this can go up to around the $50-60 mark. Traditionally, once all the slots are sold and the money is in, the artist then draws the first 5 then leaves the internet with all the money, or in the case of the popufurs, endlessly puts it off while stillt aking money for other commissions.

Simple, really.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> The way Iron Artist works, is you have a long list of different expressions, pose, descriptions or emotions. The challenge is to fill all of them. usually the artist charges $5 per piece, however with more popular artists this can go up to around the $50-60 mark. Traditionally, once all the slots are sold and the money is in, the artist then draws the first 5 then leaves the internet with all the money, or in the case of the popufurs, endlessly puts it off while stillt aking money for other commissions.
> 
> Simple, really.


Wow that's... bad.

Not really surprised it could happen though.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 28, 2012)

Shock news: Furries scamming people.


----------



## NorticRu (Oct 28, 2012)

Thaily said:


> My thought is that you should learn to use the search function:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-IS-iron-artist?highlight=what+is+iron+artist
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77635-Iron-Artistry?highlight=what+is+iron+artist



Oh wow! I've never seen a search engine this good!!! oo Like really. 90% of all the other places with engine just crash anything I do anything! This is amazing. ;w; Thanks for showing me!


----------



## NorticRu (Oct 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Shock news: Furries scamming people.



And this is why Ru only takes 3 commissions at a time LOL! I will never scam people ;; cause its totally happened to me D: !!!!!


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 29, 2012)

I think originally there was a more regimented...thing that an actual "iron artist" was.   But nowadays, any sort of small, quick-ish commission that is done in a large batch counts. I did one of Chibi's and monstery thing at the beginning of the year that was fun; helped to improve my anatomy.


----------



## NorticRu (Oct 29, 2012)

FireFeathers said:


> I think originally there was a more regimented...thing that an actual "iron artist" was.   But nowadays, any sort of small, quick-ish commission that is done in a large batch counts. I did one of Chibi's and monstery thing at the beginning of the year that was fun; helped to improve my anatomy.



That seems a bit more fun sounding !! 

I kind of did that tonight till my arm gimped out =w=; lolz! With out even really knowing!


----------



## mapdark (Oct 30, 2012)

Iron artist is simply doing tons of drawings and illustration in a short period of time.

It CAN potentially help you since the more you draw the more you become aware of your weaknesses and work on them. 

on the other end , I HAVE seen people exhaust themselves over that.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 1, 2012)

Man, when I looked up Iron Artist it was like, 

So, at this furry convention we elect a medium from spraypaint to macaroni noodles, and contestants create something awesome within a time period.


----------

